# Loose Tile



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

When I walk across this floor all the tiles sound like they have sand under them. Sorry it's the best way I can think of to describe it. Anyway they are loose and they come up really easy. I'm thinking the problem is the cement board wasn't screwed down right or the original installer didn't install it right. I plan on taking it all up. Putting down new board and installing new tile. Anything else that could have caused this that I need to look for? The floor is 4 years old.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like the thinset wasn't properly mixed. It was to dry to create a bond between backer board and tile. No thinset ok the tile you took up. If the same installer did the shower I would check it too.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Few things...

1) From the looks of no thinset bonding to the tile,the thinset was to dry when mixed or skimmed over before the tile was set.

2) The crunching sound might be for the same reason,only it was the thinset under the cement board that skimmed over.Or no thinset at all.



summithomeinc said:


> the original installer didn't install it right


The above is number three.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Since the questions has been answered..

New hammer?


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> Since the questions has been answered..
> 
> New hammer?


And New 5 in 1.. The short answer is I don't know where the other 9 are at at the moment. Now I probably own 10 hammers. And at least 20 5 in 1s if I could ever get them all in one place at the same time I would be amazed.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> And New 5 in 1.. The short answer is I don't know where the other 9 are at at the moment. Now I probably own 10 hammers. And at least 20 5 in 1s if I could ever get them all in one place at the same time I would be amazed.


Hehe, same here. Not to mention about fifty seven chalk boxes. :laughing:

Oh, and caulking guns, let's not forget caulking guns. :jester:

From what I can see, not nearly enough coverage, and thinset either skinned over, or was too dry to begin with.

Moot points. Bottom line is, it has to come up.....sorry. :sad:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty much what I thought. I was thinking maybe the cement board wasn't screwed down good. Won't matter, It's coming up. Could there be any issues with the subfloor to look for? I think I'm overthinking this But I just want to make sure my job lasts longer than 4 years.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

HS345 said:


> Hehe, same here. Not to mention about fifty seven chalk boxes. :laughing:
> 
> Oh, and caulking guns, let's not forget caulking guns. :jester:
> 
> ...


Maybe I need to start a new topic on lost tools and where they went. I bought at least 15 roller frames last year, 80 flashlights, 10 oil brushes, who knows on caulk guns.....


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> Pretty much what I thought. I was thinking maybe the cement board wasn't screwed down good.


It's possible, but if so that will work in your favor in this case. Hopefully no thinset under either, which is wrong, but a benefit when tearing out. :thumbsup:



summithomeinc said:


> Won't matter, It's coming up. Could there be any issues with the subfloor to look for? I think I'm overthinking this But I just want to make sure my job lasts longer than 4 years.


Yes, certainly. The subfloor should be a minimum of 3/4" ply or osb. You should also evaluate the joist structure. Size of joists, unsupported span, etc.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

So what's up with Sharon Stone? I don't really keep up on movie stars.

What everybody else said.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

HS345 said:


> It's possible, but if so that will work in your favor in this case. Hopefully no thinset under either, which is wrong, but a benefit when tearing out. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, certainly. The subfloor should be a minimum of 3/4" ply or osb. You should also evaluate the joist structure. Size of joists, unsupported span, etc.


From what I've seen so far the original house was built in '79 and looks good. Had a remodel 4 years ago and everything I've seen so far looks like that tile.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not a repair guy, but when I do, I do a 'start over'.



HS345 said:


> Moot points. Bottom line is, it has to come up.....sorry. :sad:


Pretty much covers all the detective work, unless one was the initial installer.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Paulie said:


> So what's up with Sharon Stone? I don't really keep up on movie stars.


She's a helper at Stoner Tile.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

CO762 said:


> I'm not a repair guy, but when I do, I do a 'start over'.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much covers all the detective work, unless one was the initial installer.


Thanks for confirming what I said in the original post.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Thanks for confirming what I said in the original post.


Gut it. Its all wrong. Id start by underpinning the foundation. The loose tiles are likely the result of improper soil calculations.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Gut it. Its all wrong. Id start by underpinning the foundation. The loose tiles are likely the result of improper soil calculations.


After I read your post I called everywhere. Finally I found an engineer this late at night. He agrees. We are going tomorrow and have decided that not only is the bathroom floor suspect but, the entire house needs to come down. We start demo at 8 am. Since the house has to be demolished all other outbuildings will be removed as well due to safety precautions. We also discovered that the soil calcs were so far off we are even removing the sod from the entire property just to be thorough. I'll post pics of the completed project.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

summithomeinc said:


> After I read your post I called everywhere. Finally I found an engineer this late at night. He agrees. We are going tomorrow and have decided that not only is the bathroom floor suspect but, the entire house needs to come down. We start demo at 8 am. Since the house has to be demolished all other outbuildings will be removed as well due to safety precautions. We also discovered that the soil calcs were so far off we are even removing the sod from the entire property just to be thorough. I'll post pics of the completed project.


Better contain the perimeter of the yard with poly. It looks like a pre 78' job, the sod has to be chalk full of lead dust. 

Thanks for the update of Sharon S.... I figured the OP would have that mag he was reading between pictures read by now and have some intriguing news.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> After I read your post I called everywhere. Finally I found an engineer this late at night. He agrees. We are going tomorrow and have decided that not only is the bathroom floor suspect but, the entire house needs to come down. We start demo at 8 am. Since the house has to be demolished all other outbuildings will be removed as well due to safety precautions. We also discovered that the soil calcs were so far off we are even removing the sod from the entire property just to be thorough. I'll post pics of the completed project.


:thumbup:


----------



## aureliconstruct (Dec 9, 2011)

Thinset issue, not tile backer.


----------



## leoncaesar11 (Feb 23, 2012)

Of u want a good clean durable job I would rip it all up, install brown paper wire lath and mud it up(if on subfloor) then you have a nice level. Strong base, and please use some decent thin set lol.


----------

